# Professional Nanny Agency



## Kamo (Jan 22, 2013)

Dear All

My family and I are relocating from Australia to Dubai in August this year. 

My husband begins working in Dubai in Feb hence all his paperwork/visa/residency etc will all be processed which I believe is necessary to sponsor a nanny.

I have read every possible post regarding sourcing a reliable nanny agency in Dubai and still do not have any idea of who to contact. We are looking at The Springs area & have 2 young boys who will be attending school whilst my husband & I work full time.

Can someone please recommend an agency to contact regarding sponsoring a Live In Nanny? Including contact details such as email/ph number etc.

Ideally we would like to find an agency that takes care of all the sponsoring side of things and we pay a monthly fee directly to the agency of which they then pay the Nanny however I do not know if this even exists?

Any assistance/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
K


----------



## rahuld (Jun 9, 2012)

There are quite a few agencies listed in the classified section ..and heard there are some agencies in the karama area who have offices too. Not sure of how reliable they are


Kamo said:


> Dear All
> 
> My family and I are relocating from Australia to Dubai in August this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## realtymatching (Jan 19, 2013)

Try dubainannies.com. I know of a British family in the Jumeirah area that hired a Nanny through them. But of course, do your own due diligence.

Hope this helps.


----------

